# HTC Thunderbolt root help



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

I need help rooting htc thunderbolt.
Please help


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

There is a one step method that I used. You download a few files and double-click a batch file and that does all the work. Try to Google it, if you do not have any luck, let me know and I will try and locate it.


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

I found this
http://wirevalley.com/root-your-htc-thunderbolt-easy-method/
Is this it
Also im using mac so I need a method that will also work with mac


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry I have no experience with Mac's. This was the link that I used for a Windows pc.... 
http://androidforums.com/thunderbolt-all-things-root/320261-auto-root-unroot-windows-droidxcon.html


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok I will try it and tell you if it worked


----------



## ziggy484 (Aug 4, 2011)

yeah that droidxcon link was what I used to root... Worked good


----------

